# Introducing Buttercup



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Some of you may remember this lovely lady from Spids photos - she is one of Minnii's babies. She came home yesterday to live with me. She is already acting like she owns the place. She is so affectionate and purrs constantly.

Thanks Spid!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is lovely - so very pretty.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is so cute


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A very pretty cat!xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She's gorgeous 
Cotton is exactly the same. Came in, made sure she was higher than the dogs and never stops purring


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

She has a wonderful wee nature. So friendly and relaxed. My flat feels like she should have always been here!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's adorable  But beware you will develop full blown burmania


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very very cute, i want buttercup,, , ,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous....lovely pics.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she is so adoreable


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So pleased she has settled well - it looks like she is 'owning' Byron there with that 'paw of ownership'. Enjoy her as much as we have!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

I think he is pretty besotted with her too. He's had to go away to work for two weeks again and he has already phoned to check she is OK. Her favourite place yesterday was between us on the couch. Today it seems to beside me with her paws and head on me. I think I am well and truly 'owned'.


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful....a fluffy bundle of joy.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Buttercup is looovely. :001_wub::001_wub: You are so lucky to have her.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely, great name as well xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww she is totally georgous. Oh i am so jealous


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

In my opinion, she is the most wonderful and beautiful creature in the world.


----------

